# Audi B5 A4 front seat replacement solutions. Lend a hand...



## munkittrick (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm interested in swapping my B5 A4 front seats for something with a bit more support and better condition. I've read (via the search function) that some people claim that the MKIV Golf and Jetta seats will simply drop right into the Audi's front seat rails. I recently purchased an entire R32 interior and would LOVE, LOVE, LOVE to use the front seats in the place of the factory Audi seats. I've got offers to buy the seats for more than I bought them for, but if they will fit...I'll use them...obviously.

Pardon me for being skeptical, but is there anyone who KNOWS this to be a true fact, or am I getting punked?

Thanks so much folks!:beer:


----------



## SirJW (Feb 16, 2013)

Anyone?

Similar question, what Audi seats can go in an MKV?

What other seats if any can be put in to an MKV, with our with out modifications?


----------

